# Mike Gravel is my new favorite person on Earth.



## JoeDaddio (Sep 3, 2005)

The man is a nut and I love it.

Helter Skelter.

























joe


----------



## jupiterrn (Sep 22, 2006)

Man, I thought you'd gone off the deep end with the title. Thank GAWD you were only joking. I hope. No really please tell me you are joking. Come on man.....


----------

